

Tarot Chess - semjada
http://tarotchess.com/

======
gus_massa
In this game, the pawns always move one step forward. In chess the fist
movements is different. From
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pawn_(chess)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pawn_\(chess\))

> _Pawn movement: A pawn can move to the square directly in front of itself,
> if that square is clear. A pawn on its starting rank has the option of
> moving two squares._

------
tzs
All I see is what appears to be some weirdly colored landscape. There is no
text or anything to explain what I am looking at, and there do not appear to
be any interactive elements on the page or any time-varying content.

Does the site esquire a plugin or something? If so, the author should at least
put something there in HTML to explain what is required.

~~~
semjada
Just Javascript & recent Firefox/Chrome.

------
semjada
the cards power up the pawns in this game so advancing two squares to speed up
the game is unnecessary (it gets hectic pretty quickly)

------
gotofritz
absolute rubbish

